
Google's nifty calculator - necenzurat
https://www.google.com/search?q=(1%20%2B%201)%20mod%202
======
arikrak
It doesn't work very well yet. The text in the calculator cannot be changed,
and it thinks 180! = Infinity.

Compare with WolframAlpha: <http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=1800%21>

------
tdicola
If you like that, searching for graph <function> will blow your mind:
<http://www.google.com/search?q=graph+sin(x)>

~~~
lemieux
graph sin(x)+cos(y) .... 3D plot... awesome!

------
tjmc
Handy. Minor nit - I think the trig functions should default to degrees rather
than radians when you type in something like "Sin 45" from the main search

------
traldan
Google vs. Wolfram Alpha is something I'm ok with.

------
verroq
Who the hell upvoted this shit.

